# Home Depot Remodel Salesgirls



## 1234mg (Nov 13, 2010)

So I'm in Home Depot yesterday, cuz the suppliers are closed. In the toilet aisle and a pretty girl comes up to me to find out if I'm more interested in a bath or kitchen remodel. 10 Mins later I've learned just how hard Home Depot is working to put us all out of business. With re-surfacing tubs, and offering installation of everything they sell, I'm feeling the squeeze.

Also yesterday I had 2 homeowners call with leaky water heaters, both had rockbottom, over the phone quotes from Home Depot. I told them both that I would not match their price, and they both agreed to take my call on Monday to find out exactly how it went. I'm sure there will be some buyer's remorse--but looking forward to the details.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ehh, I'm not bothered until they start selling better brands. I'll pass on the customer's who have to have the cheapest price. It will just blow up in my face when fixtures get removed, more work has to be done and they don't want to pay anymore.

What I am doing is constantly expanding my education, tool selection and polishing up my appearance. Everything about me has to scream "Expert Professional" the moment I knock on the door. Just got this tool bag:
http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

Looks sharp, should be pretty durable. Looks way better than the bucket liners, can free up a hand with the padded shoulder strap.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Gotta love those Homey Kitchen Remodels...

They look great!

New Cabinets!
New Granite Countertops!
New Undermount Deep Sink!
New Garbage Disposer!

Now here is the plumber ready to lower the sink drain so they can use the kitchen sink... :laughing:

Homey said a plumber would fix that for around $100 and left....:whistling2:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

What kills me are the people on a tight budget who want all the high-end fancy stainless-steel appliances, granite averywhere and the luxury kitchen cabinets but think they can beat me up on my price to enable them to have all the high-end stuff...:furious: Maybe they need to spend a little less on all the fancy stuff so they don't have to try and get the plumber to lower his (or her) price! 

And of course Home Depot is not doing the professional plumber any favors; you know they are telling the homeowners how easy the whole project is, how everything is 'no problem.'


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> And of course Home Depot is not doing the professional plumber any favors; you know they are telling the homeowners how easy the whole project is, how everything is 'no problem.'


Yea, Or, saved the homeowner a few bux by telling the homeowner to have a plumber arrive after the old cabinets were removed to set the drain to the new location required for what they are installing. :laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

It does seem as if the Depot is going a bit far with what they are trying to do. Around here with the exception of a few products, there prices for installation are no better than a hiring a plumber. 

Most people that I know who have used the service will never do it again. H.D. is very red tape heavy, and makes the whole experience unpleasant.

Seems we are entering a whole new era. How will you adjust?


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

1234mg said:


> So I'm in Home Depot yesterday, cuz the suppliers are closed. In the toilet aisle and a pretty girl comes up to me to find out if I'm more interested in a bath or kitchen remodel. 10 Mins later I've learned just how hard Home Depot is working to put us all out of business. With re-surfacing tubs, and offering installation of everything they sell, I'm feeling the squeeze.
> 
> Also yesterday I had 2 homeowners call with leaky water heaters, both had rockbottom, over the phone quotes from Home Depot. I told them both that I would not match their price, and they both agreed to take my call on Monday to find out exactly how it went. I'm sure there will be some buyer's remorse--but looking forward to the details.


Re Bath has a nation wide contract with HD. They have displays in every store here locally. BTW folks the tub liner guys all change valves and tub wastes. We complained locally and local code enforcement slammed the brakes on them and fined them.


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

JK949 said:


> Ehh, I'm not bothered until they start selling better brands. I'll pass on the customer's who have to have the cheapest price. It will just blow up in my face when fixtures get removed, more work has to be done and they don't want to pay anymore.
> 
> What I am doing is constantly expanding my education, tool selection and polishing up my appearance. Everything about me has to scream "Expert Professional" the moment I knock on the door. Just got this tool bag:
> http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hardware-Tool-Storage/h_d1/N-5yc1vZarixZ5zd35/R-202018002/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> ...


I love those husky tool bags. First one I had lasted 2 years before the pockets started to wear through. Took it back to the store and they replaced it, no problem. I am trying one of the lowes brands now. I figured if I got a smaller bag I would fill it with less crap. Didn't work out.
Jake


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

This type will last longer. Veto pro pack


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Veto's laptop bag looks awesome. I'll get to that point, those bags look official. For now the Husky will do.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

JK949 said:


> Ehh, I'm not bothered until they start selling better brands. I'll pass on the customer's who have to have the cheapest price. It will just blow up in my face when fixtures get removed, more work has to be done and they don't want to pay anymore.
> 
> What I am doing is constantly expanding my education, tool selection and polishing up my appearance. Everything about me has to scream "Expert Professional" the moment I knock on the door. Just got this tool bag:
> http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> ...


 
Hey, where'd you get that bag? 


My problem is who sold it. It's their store brand and any weekend warrior customer is going to know where it came from. "Hey, I have the same bag!" We can't slam HD and Lowes, wishing they'd go away, and at the same time buy from them whenever it's convenient. Sure the Veto bag is sweet but it's $$$. I use CLC bags and they can be bought at a few different places. Hell, for all you know I bought it at HD. I didn't but if I did, it's sold elsewhere so it's not a given that it came from there. I don't have a single Husky or Kobalt tool on my truck or in my house, I just can't do it. How can I tell a customer not to buy plumbing fixtures from a store when I shop there myself (for the very reasons they'd shop there; *price*)?







Paul


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

I buy tool bags from big box stores..... not their $44 toilets


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> Hey, where'd you get that bag?
> 
> 
> My problem is who sold it. It's their store brand and any weekend warrior customer is going to know where it came from. "Hey, I have the same bag!" We can't slam HD and Lowes, wishing they'd go away, and at the same time buy from them whenever it's convenient. Sure the Veto bag is sweet but it's $$$. I use CLC bags and they can be bought at a few different places. Hell, for all you know I bought it at HD. I didn't but if I did, it's sold elsewhere so it's not a given that it came from there. I don't have a single Husky or Kobalt tool on my truck or in my house, I just can't do it. How can I tell a customer not to buy plumbing fixtures from a store when I shop there myself (for the very reasons they'd shop there; *price*)?
> ...


I agree with you, I even buy what I can from local hardware stores. I can't just blame HD and Lowes for the small biz disasters they create and there total lack of social responsibility.

I notice the same name brands on HD shelves as on the shelves of my supplier. I have heard it is a less valuable product on retail shelves. The reality is that it is the same product as on my suppliers shelves. They just change trims and codes. I think I get more upset with the lies they all fed us over big box. I remember some mfg's saying they weren't going to support big box and they were first ones to sell out and get there place on the shelf.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Proud Plumber said:


> Re Bath has a nation wide contract with HD. They have displays in every store here locally. BTW folks the tub liner guys all change valves and tub wastes. We complained locally and local code enforcement slammed the brakes on them and fined them.


Sorry for the hijack here but I just want to clarify that not all tub liner companies fly under the radar unlicensed. I own and operate the Bath Fitter franchise in Oklahoma and we only use our licensed plumbers for the plumbing parts of the job (if needed). ALL Bath Fitter locations are under strict corporate mandates to comply with all licensing requirements in their area. Some have a Plumbing Contractor on staff and others subcontract the work to a separate plumbing company. 

There are however other tub liner companies that do exactly as Proud stated by having their installers do the plumbing work as well. The consumers should be asking if the workers are licensed but they don't.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Gotta love those Homey Kitchen Remodels...





Redwood said:


> They look great!
> New Cabinets!
> New Granite Countertops!
> New Undermount Deep Sink!
> ...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

JK949 said:


> ...I'm not bothered until they start selling better brands....


What better brands? At our local box store buffet the typical fare consists of:

American Standard
Brass Craft
Broan
Delta
Fernco
Fluidmaster
GE
Kohler
Lasco
Leviton
Lincoln Electric
Moen
Nibco
Rainbird
Rheem
Ridgid
Square D
Sharkbite
Sioux Chief
Ward
Watts
Wolverine (copper tubing)

Not only has the supply side of our trade left us, it did it decades ago. Any plumber that is still trying let the "BRAND" he offers be the hook on which to hang his hat, has missed the boat. Plumber exclusive brands are a joke that can not compete in today's economy.

Are we to stop using Ridgid tools because HD sells them? Are we to quit using Nibco copper fittings? Brasscraft stops and supplies?

Sell your experience, expertise, service, and professionalism. Those are the items that are always going to be on back order at the box store. It is not now, nor has it ever been about the brand, it is about the Professional Plumber that knows what to do with it.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Redwood said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta love those Homey Kitchen Remodels...
> ...


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

They've already won, the battle is over...DIY is a major trend of the new economy and it will NEVER go away.

Just accept it and adapt. There will always be a need for plumbers. Maybe just not so many as there was in the past...things have gotten easier.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Speaking of Ridgid, most of the supply houses if not all around here have stopped carrying it and gone to Lenox.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Sell your experience, expertise, service, and professionalism. Those are the items that are always going to be on back order at the box store. It is not now, nor has it ever been about the brand, it is about the Professional Plumber that knows what to do with it.



*This. I don't care if the customer has every single tool I do. They call me for a reason, if they pay, I will deliver.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*totally agree*



service guy said:


> They've already won, the battle is over...DIY is a major trend of the new economy and it will NEVER go away.
> 
> Just accept it and adapt. There will always be a need for plumbers. Maybe just not so many as there was in the past...things have gotten easier.


 
you are 100% right about this because of the crappy economy....
they are trying to do more themselves....

you just have to adapt .....and survive.. 
You just have to try to be more service orientated
and try to help the customer with information and free advice.... ..



I get a call from someone who installed a Whirlpool heater on Satruday.....
the POS wont light from the get go.... he ask me for advice cause 
Lowes wont take it back and help him in any way......

they told him to just call the 800 # on the heater...



the best advice I could give him on New years day....

buddy you are so totally screwed..
I hope you learned a good lesson here...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

JK949 said:


> *This. I don't care if the customer has every single tool I do. They call me for a reason, if they pay, I will deliver.


 


Yes JK 949 very true, the HO may have the same tool that a plumber has, but does the HO know how to use it? :whistling2: Ha ha that's when we swoop in and save the day.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Proud Plumber said:


> I notice the same name brands on HD shelves as on the shelves of my supplier. I have heard it is a less valuable product on retail shelves. The reality is that it is the same product as on my suppliers shelves. They just change trims and codes.


 
There are definite differences between what you can get at HD and at a supply house. Trims, pop-ups,etc. are plastic instead of metal when it comes to fixtures. I remember having to buy a Fernco late at night and it was noticeably thinner than the ones I get at my Winnelson. A lot of brands have made deals with HD and Lowes to get them to carry their products at lower prices. Most of what I know is confined to the plumbing dept. and I'd be interested in hearing what electricians and other trade professionals say about this topic. Honestly, I've only heard plumbers complain. :blink:








Paul


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*sales girls are hotter*

I have also noticed that the sales girls in most of these places are pretty hot.... 
Especially at Menards and HD...... part of the flair they are putting on I guess

this gives the DIY guy more incentive to go in there and sniff around for parts..


they quality of the merchandise on the shelves might be pretty low 
end, but you are so be-dazzled by the ladies selling it to you you dont mind


I dont mind going in either to look around.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

"sniff around for parts".......................LOL


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*special hardware sotre perfume*



Titan Plumbing said:


> "sniff around for parts".......................LOL


rumor has it that they make the hot sales chicks wear a "special perfume" that makes the DIY guys go nuts and buy more stuff than they actually need just to spend more time sniffing around in the plumbing department..

I think its a mix of WD40 and Channell#5.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

It is ironic that this thread exist. I got a call from a long time client today. She bought a new badger 5 from HD and asked me to come and change it out for her. Thank GOD she was standing there when I opened the box, I pulled the new disposal out and found a rusted 10 year old unit in the box. Some piece of trash went and bought a new one, and returned his old one in the same box. 

She took it back to HD, and they said to her... let me guess... it had a used one in the box. They told her they get it frequently. UNBELIEVABLE the trashy low points will people will stoop too over a measly 99.00.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> There are definite differences between what you can get at HD and at a supply house. Trims, pop-ups,etc. are plastic instead of metal when it comes to fixtures. I remember having to buy a Fernco late at night and it was noticeably thinner than the ones I get at my Winnelson. A lot of brands have made deals with HD and Lowes to get them to carry their products at lower prices. Most of what I know is confined to the plumbing dept. and I'd be interested in hearing what electricians and other trade professionals say about this topic. Honestly, I've only heard plumbers complain. :blink:
> 
> 
> Paul


It is not just our industry, my tile guy was complaining about the damage they do to his industry. LOL I have noticed the fern co thing also, I wonder why they sell them like that????


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Redwood said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta love those Homey Kitchen Remodels...
> ...


I'm sure they will sell a bunch of them.


----------



## 2beaplumber (Jan 3, 2011)

Yep, They will "fix it" themselves. And when they fail, they will call you. So now you have two prices. A price for if you called me first, and now a second price because I have to redo what you screwed up.


----------



## 2beaplumber (Jan 3, 2011)

True. The valves themselves are a lot cheaper quality for the same brand at a store vs a supply house.


----------



## beavercreekhc (Mar 15, 2010)

it's not home depot.. its the third party "crew 2" that is behind all of the pricing. i had home depot call me not too long ago because one of their "plumbers" didn't show up and they had me re-install a p-trap to a sink they just put in and paid me $634 to do it.. i told them to call me 5 times a day every day for 52 weeks a year and i'd be happy.


----------



## shakeyglenn68 (Dec 29, 2010)

HD, Lowes... cheaper and cheaper, not sure have you been to a Ace Hardware Lately?? The tooth biter for me is what are these people going to do when they find out that on most of the warrenties it requires a professionial to install them, and when they are told the guys at HD, Lowes installed it what will become of said warrenty? The Lowes girls here (OKC May & I-44) are lost half the time when you ask them for where a certain part can be found. 
~~~~~~~~~
Passed by a customer talking to the department hand in a lowes, he was showing the customer a steel nipple to use with a tub spout. I commented "You want a brass nipple for that." "But a brass nipple costs more." customer and salesman stated. I stated as I looked at the wife standing there, "When she is calling for the callegin man to take her away in the bathtub, and watches brown water come out of the spout she will remember this moment when a stranger walked by and said get the brass nipple or bath in rusty water!" Saw them at check out with a BRASS nipple.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

2beaplumber said:


> True. The valves themselves are a lot cheaper quality for the same brand at a store vs a supply house.


Oh yeah! I installed a Delta lav faucet a HO had purchased at Home Dumpo. All plastic with built in plastic supply tubes that you're not supposed to cut as they have a moulded end on them that acts like a ferrule. It looks like a spaghetti bowl under that sink since the supply lines are about three feet long and I only needed about 12-14 inches....

If I were Delta, I'd be ashamed to have my name on that POS.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

greenscoutII said:


> Oh yeah! I installed a Delta lav faucet a HO had purchased at Home Dumpo. All plastic with built in plastic supply tubes that you're not supposed to cut as they have a moulded end on them that acts like a ferrule. It looks like a spaghetti bowl under that sink since the supply lines are about three feet long and I only needed about 12-14 inches....
> 
> If I were Delta, I'd be ashamed to have my name on that POS.


Those supply lines are standard Delta lead-free, "diamond seal" junk. You can in part thank AB-1953 for that. I don't think you can blame that on HD (though I'm all for it if you can) but the plastic pop-up is definately a result of some shady back-alley deal with HD and Delta. 







Paul


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

greenscoutII said:


> Oh yeah! I installed a Delta lav faucet a HO had purchased at Home Dumpo. All plastic with built in plastic supply tubes that you're not supposed to cut as they have a moulded end on them that acts like a ferrule. It looks like a spaghetti bowl under that sink since the supply lines are about three feet long and I only needed about 12-14 inches....
> 
> If I were Delta, I'd be ashamed to have my name on that POS.


 I'm pretty sure you can cut those supply tubes. They even come with the plastic ferrules to use when you cut those ends off. I've never seen anything saying you couldn't cut them.


----------



## spudwrench (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't like to do the spaghetti under the sinks, and always prided myself on an awesome looking trim, but when the faucet makers started providing the anyone can do it supplies and the noobs roughed the stub outs so high, it's just not worth the extra cost to the customer to make it look good to the next plumber. And yes, the diamond seal supplies can be cut. READ THE INSTRUCTIONS packed with the faucet!


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

greenscoutII said:


> Oh yeah! I installed a Delta lav faucet a HO had purchased at Home Dumpo. All plastic with built in plastic supply tubes that you're not supposed to cut as they have a moulded end on them that acts like a ferrule. It looks like a spaghetti bowl under that sink since the supply lines are about three feet long and I only needed about 12-14 inches....
> 
> If I were Delta, I'd be ashamed to have my name on that POS.



Actually, I think Delta is my favorite A.B. whatever compliant faucet out right now. There are some places we service that would require a 20" supply and a 16" to make it to the stops. No worries with 3' to work with.


----------

